# I've never gotten so much in just a week!



## smellyocheese (Jul 21, 2008)

This week was a major haulage week. The previous weekend I got an awesome bright eyeshadow palette from Manly. Next, were a few brushes that I got off a set, sharing with a few others. Then my coastalscents brushes arrived (some of em are my friend's but I got a group pic since I've reviewed all of them), and then there was the beauty expo and the much awaited Estee Lauder Companies Staff sale where I did my first every MAC purchases. If that wasn't enough, I got some budget products at the mall as well.
I also got a bunch of MAC and Bobbi Brown hand-me-downs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I'm so stoked! Do let me know if you have any requests for swatches/reviews.










































MAC Dress Set: 5 Warm Lustre and Lipglass 
MAC Loose Beauty Powder in Dancing Light 
MAC Paint Pots in Rollickin' and Perky 
MAC Paints in Stilife 
MAC Fluidline in Non-Conformist and Uppity 
MAC Pigments in Revved-Up and Dark Soul 
MAC Glitters in Reflects Pearl and Reflects Blackened Red 
MAC Eyeshadow Quad in Showflower 
Origins Eyeshadow in Cream Tulle 
Origins Once Upon a Shine in Sheer Peach 
Origins Pinch Your Cheeks in Coralberry 
Origins You're Getting Warmer 
Estee Lauder Pure White Linen Box Set 
Qianyu Eyeshadow Palettes in 02 and 03 
Markwin's Beauty Basics Twinkle Lip Glosses 
L'Chear Curved Mascara 
MAC Eyeshadows in: Ricepaper, Glare, Era, Concrete, Pretty Twisted, Zone, Laven-Dah!, Electric Eel, Electro Sky, Purple Haze 
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash Eyeshadow in Beige 
Bobbi Brown Blush in Slopes 
Kabuki Brush 
Metallic Silver Traincase 
Rice Day Facial Bar Soap 
Facial Masks in Boxes 
Niks Powder Blush 
Ianti Eyeshadow Brushes 
Bioessentials Face Polish 
Dermadex Facial with free Dermadex Sceptic Challenge Pack 
Duo Fiber Fan Brush 
Angled Contour Eye Brush 
Gel Eyeliner Brush 
Eyebrow Brush 
Leatherine Zipper Makeup Case 
Deluxe Buffer Brush 
Pink Kabuki Brush 
Chisel Angle Fluff Shadow Brush 
Pink Round Crease Brush 
Silver Duo Fiber Stippiling Brush 
Pink Synthetic Oval Foundation Brush 
Pink Blending Fluff Brush 
Large Paddle Face Brush 
Pink Oval Fluff Shadow Brush 
Italian Badger Deluxe Dan Brush 
Manly 80-Color Eyeshadow Palette 
not inclusive of other minute purchases such as sponges, lashes and pore packs.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 21, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 21, 2008)

Niiice!


----------



## katina (Jul 21, 2008)

cool! nice haul.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 21, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

wow, enjoy your goodies, they should keep you entertained for awhile!


----------



## xquizite (Jul 21, 2008)

nice haul!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks! yes. i'm very entertained. I don't even know where to start. Lol.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, great haul...I'd be lost, too!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 22, 2008)

I am loving that bright shadow palette...so...many...oranges...


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 22, 2008)

the bright shadow palettes is amazing! very very bright and pigmented. I did some looks with the palette


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 23, 2008)

lovely haul =)


----------



## melliquor (Jul 23, 2008)

Fantastic haul.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 24, 2008)

nice haul, Enjoy


----------

